# Kühlmittel für Reinräume



## Frost (22. Februar 2011)

*Kühlmittel für Reinräume*

Moinsen,

bin am überlegen, einen PC in einen klinischen Reinraum zu stellen. 
Da sollte aber kein Staub und Dreck rausgeblasen werden. Ergo Wakü.
Aber: Wasser im Reinraum birgt bei Undichtigkeit massive Gefahr von Verkeimung, welche im klinischen Reinraum Leben kosten kann.

Jetzt die Frage: 
Wer kennt keimfreie Kühlmittel, welche nicht auf Wasserbasis agieren?

Hab da eigentlich nur Weissöl (Silikonöl) gefunden.
Aber das ist eine echte Sauerei, da es sehr Oberflächenaktiv ist und schnell alles versaut hat. Ist zwar keimfrei, aber schwer zu händeln.

Hat hier jemand Ideen?

Merci & Gruss


----------



## VJoe2max (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*

Um was für einen PC handelt es sich denn?

Ab einer gewissen Verlustleistung kannst du den auch per Wakü nicht mehr passiv kühlen und hast wieder Lüfter die Staub aufwirbeln. 

Das Wasser in der Wakü befindet sich in einem geschlossen Kreislauf und stellt daher keine Gefahr dar. Andere Kühlmittel haben in der Regel zu schlechte Wärmekapazitäten, so dass die Kühlung äußerst ineffektiv würde.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*

Was hast du mit dem rechner vor, dass der sich nicht passiv luftkühlen lässt?


----------



## Malkolm (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*

Mal eine andere Frage:
Wieso sollte denn in einem Reinraum bei Nutzung einer Luftkühlung Dreck rausgeblasen werden? Wenn der Rechner sauber ist wird er nicht einfach so schmutzig, oder "produziert Dreck" 

Kühlmittel die nicht auf Wasser basieren wirst du nicht mit handelsüblichen WaKü-Komponenten kombinieren können.


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*

wie wärs wenn er einfach einen passiven radi benutzt? 
dann hat er halt hier keine probleme mit den lüftern und dem staub der aufgewirbelt wird.

und das wasser wird doch so nicht austreten :O - also ist auch stinknormales wakü-wasser zu empfehlen.

Grüße


----------



## ghostadmin (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*

Ich denke, wer sich einen Reinraum leisten kann, der kann sich auch die passende Arbeitsstation mit Computer dazu leisten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*



Frost schrieb:


> Jetzt die Frage:
> Wer kennt keimfreie Kühlmittel, welche nicht auf Wasserbasis agieren?



Wie wäre es mit sterilen Kühlmitteln auf Wasserbasis? Dürfte zwar ein Weilchen dauern, für alle Kunststoffkomponenten die Verträglichkeit zu überprüfen, würde ich gegenüber z.B. öligen Substanzen schon aufgrund der leichteren Reinigung bevorzugen.

Aber mal ne andere Frage: Du willst einen Rechner, d.h. Platinen mit einer extrem komplexen und somit quasi nicht reinigbaren Oberfläche und zu hoher Temperaturempfindlichkeit fürn Autoklaven in einen klinischen Reinraum stellen, aber machst dir Gedanken über die Füllung der quasi hermetisch abgeriegelten Kühlung 




VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> Was hast du mit dem rechner vor, dass der sich nicht passiv luftkühlen lässt?



*Zustimmung*
Klingt nicht nach einem Ort, an dem man die neuesten Shooter zocken muss.

Aber ich würde, aufgrund obigen Absatzes, sowieso ganz auf den Aufstellort verzichten. Loch durch die Wand, DVI- und USB-Buchsen rein, Kabel an die Rückseite, luftdich auffüllen und von innen sterilisieren. Der Rechner darf dann im Nachbarraum machen, was immer er will. Vor allem kann man ihn dann relativ leicht aufrüsten, austauschen und warten.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*

Ein-ausschalten durch einen Lichtschalter im Reinraum, der die Steckdose des Rechners schaltet (bios Einstellung: starten wenn Strom wieder da ist)
Ein weiterer Vorteil vom Rechner im nebenraum ist, dass die Lautstärke der Komponenten keine rolle spielt
Harting hätte auch noch die Han-Modular Stecker (IP65) um die Workstation durch die Wand mit dem Rechner zu verbinden


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*

"Power-On Keyboard" 
Dann kann auch niemand versehntlich ein Hard-Off auslösen.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*

hehe, ich denk schon wieder viel zu kompliziert^^


----------



## Frost (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*

Ahoi,
danke für die Feebacks, versuche der Reihe nach zu gehen:

Voraus: Das ist nur ne Konzeptidee und wird vermutlich aus Kostengründen nie umgesetzt. 
Aber ich fand es mal ganz interessant mal drüber philosophieren zu dürfen.

@Vjoemax:
Der PC soll Anlagensteuerung, Backup und vor allem Datenauswertung von komplexen Sensoren übernehmen.
Wir haben das Problem, dass wir bei unseren jetzigen Schnittstellen maximale Kabellängen zu beachten haben, da könnte die "through the wall" Installation auch mal unmöglich sein, je nach räumlichen Gegebenheiten. Signalverstärker können Messungenauigkeiten bei diskreten Signalen erzeugen. 
Schlauchlängen sind da nur von der Pumpe abhängig.
Das ganze soll mobil sein, ergo müsste man die Verbindungen an der Wand auch mal kappen können --> Schnellkupplung. Da hört es auch schon auf mit dem geschlossenen Kreislauf.
Bei Schnellkupplungen fällt immer ein Tropfen Wasser in den Reinraum. Mag ja technisch nicht relevant sein, aber kein Kunde kauft ein Gerät, wo Wasser den Reinraum zusaut. Wenn man eine sterile Flüssigkeit hätte, wäre man argumentativ etwas besser aufgestellt. 

@Weisser Rabe: Signale in Bildinformationen mit 3D visualisierung umwandeln. Alle Komponenten sind redundant ausgeführt. 

@Malkolm: An so genannte "Luftfallen" sammeln sich Partikel. Auf diesen Partikeln sitzen Keime, welche wachsen. Bei diesem Wachstum wandern Keime auf Oberflächen im cm. Bereich. Ausserdem sind viele Bakterien und Pilze sporenformed. Sporen sind wiederum Überlebensformen der Keime, welche sehr gut bereits durch leichte Luftströme vom "Wachstumsrasen" ablösen können. Dies hilft der Vermehrung von Mikroorganismen.

@Theurbanninja: Ähnliche Antwort wie bei Malkolm: Passive Radiatoren sind mit Finnen ausgestattet, welche sehr schlecht reinigbar sind. Glatte Oberflächen ohne Kanten sind für die Reinigbarkeit sehr wichtig. Passive Radiatoren bieten perfekte Wachstumsnischen für Keime. Durch die passive Luftströmung an den Finnen vorbei können bereits Keime in die Luft getragen werden. Diese Keime können uns nichts tun, da unser Lungensystem die sofort ausschalten kann. Aber bei OP an offenem Hirn möchte ich so was bei geschwächtem Immunsystem nicht auf der Hirnrinde kleben haben.

@RyuvenMacaran: Sterile Wasserlösungen sind zwar nett, aber die werden meist nur durch Zusätze wie Alkohol steril. Sobald ein Tropfen von der Kupplung auf den Fussboden fällt, verdunstet der Alkohol schneller als das Wasser, und die Sterilität des Wassers ist nicht mehr gegeben.
Ölige Substanzen fallen raus, genau aus den von Dir aufgeführten Gründen.
Der Rechner selber soll keinen Kontakt mit der Umgebung haben, der wird luftdicht absilikonisiert. Nur die Schläuche und der Stecker gucken rein. 
Rechner in den anderen Raum wird wohl final die gewählte Option auch werden. Aber wir haben da Angst wegen erhöhter Messungenauigkeit durch Messsignalverstärker.
@WeisserRabe: Das Gerät hat schon auch noch separate abgedeckte Einschaltknöpfe, welche leichter reinigbar sind als ein Lichtschalter. Aber vom Prinizip her passt es. Zur Lautstärke: In Zeiten von SSD hab ich eh keine drehenden Teile mehr. Wir müssen im Reinraum 55dB erreichen, was aber gar kein Problem darstellt, sobald man auf Wakü geht. Die Hartingstecker sind zwar nett und gut Einsetzbar, aber reinigbar ist anders. Ich hab keine Ahnung, warum die so etwas nicht in Unterputzinstallation anbieten können. Ausserdem wollen wir den Raum mit H2O2 begasen, und die Plastikkomponenten werden da vom Gas weggefressen.

Merci für die Inputs, wenn noch wer eine Idee für das Kühlmittel hätte, wäre ich dankbar.

Gruss,
Frost


----------



## VVeisserRabe (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*

Flüssigstickstoff statt Wasser durch die Schläuche schicken, da du das Gehäuse ohnehin luftdicht abschließt hast du auch kein Problem mit Kondenswasser
Da wäre dann nur noch das Problem, welche Schläuche diese Temperaturen aushalten


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*

Mal von der Pumpe abgesehen, denn ich denke nicht das eine normale Wakü-Pumpe diese Temperaturen aushält.


----------



## Malkolm (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*

Äh ja, und dann wird das LN2 warm, verdampft und dir fliegen Einzelteile durch den...nicht mehr Reinraum...


----------



## VVeisserRabe (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*

Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass die LN2 schläuche durch die Wand kommen

Kann sich in nem Reinraum überhaupt Kondenswasser bilden?
Noch ne Frage zu den 55db, sind die pro Gerät, oder die Summe des Raumes?


----------



## Frost (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*

LN2... naja, das fällt auf jeden Fall mal wegen der Kosten raus.
Bei Flüssigstickstoff benötigt man doppelt Vakuumisolierte Leitungen. Andernfalls hast Du neben dem Invest relativ hohe Betriebskosten und musst ständig die Luft ablassen, welche verdampft. Dazu frag ich mich dann, ob für so was Kupplungen existieren. 
Allgemein wären Stoffe günstiger, welche keine grossen Sicherheitsinstallationen benötigen und bei RT flüssig sind.

Aber aufgrund der vielfälltigen Antworten vermute ich mal, dass es neben dem guten alten Wasser tatsächlich keine Alternative gibt.

Merci for trying though


----------



## General Quicksilver (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*

Wenn man nun in den Wasserkreislauf ein UV-Sterilisationsmodul einbauen würde, könnte man doch zumindest einen Teil der Keimbelastung des Wassers mindern, oder sehe ich das falsch? Ganz keimfrei wirds damit wohl auch nicht, aber etwas besser als gar nichts sollte es doch sein oder? Wenn es etwas teurer werden darf, könnte man ja über Teflon - Schläuche in Verbindung mit Flourcarbonen als Kühlmittel z.B.: von 3M 3M US: Fluorinert Electronic Liquid ,allerdings ergeben sich wieder die üblichen Probleme: sehr starke Treibhausgase und hoher Anschaffungspreis.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*



Frost schrieb:


> @RyuvenMacaran: Sterile Wasserlösungen sind zwar nett, aber die werden meist nur durch Zusätze wie Alkohol steril. Sobald ein Tropfen von der Kupplung auf den Fussboden fällt, verdunstet der Alkohol schneller als das Wasser, und die Sterilität des Wassers ist nicht mehr gegeben.



Wie gesagt: Es käme auf einen Test bzw. eine Anfrage an, aber zumindest im OC Bereich wurden Wasserkühlungen auch schon über längere Zeit mir reinem Alkohol betrieben. Solange uns nichts besseres einfällt, würde ich eine 70% Lösung in Erwägung ziehen. (dann natürlich keine Plexi-Komponenten verwenden und insbesondere bei den Schläuchen mal vorher nachfragen. Eheim-Pumpe ggf. drosseln, wegen fehlender Viskosität/Lagerfunktion.

Allgemein frage ich mich aber, ob die Verdunstungsproblematik wirklich so extrem ist. Reiniger z.B. sind i.d.R. auch nicht wasserfrei und ich gehe mal nicht davon aus, dass ihr mit Flammsterilisation arbeitet, wenn ihr den Raum keimfrei kriegen wollt 


Ansonsten müsste man genauer wissen, welche Ansprüche eure Software und Spezialhardware wo stellt. Für die Aufzeichnung der Messignale sollte ein komplett über die Gehäuseoberfläche kühlbares ULV-System reichen, wenn nicht gar die Kompatibilität zu diversen RS232/... -> USB Lösungen gegeben ist. Die 3D-Visualisierung, Datenarchivierung,.. kann dann nach erfolgter Digitalisierung woanders ablaufen.





VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass die LN2 schläuche durch die Wand kommen



Was ändert das daran, dass das LN2 zwangsläufig zu gasförmigen N2 wird?



> Kann sich in nem Reinraum überhaupt Kondenswasser bilden?



'türlich. Das ist schließlich kein Luftfeuchtungsfreier Raum.


----------



## ngi (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*

Ok, lass mich das mal zusammenfassen:

- "Das ganze soll nur eine Konzeptidee sein und willst man darüber reden" --> Na gut 
- Du willst einen PC in einem klinischen Reinraum einsetzen. --> Fiese Anforderung, aber ok.
- Du machst dir Sorgen um Staub, Dreck und Keime --> Vollkommen zu recht 
- "Der Rechner soll Anlagensteuerung, Backup und Datenauswertung von "komplexen" Sensoren übernehmen" 
   + Visualisierung der Sensorsignale. --> Wie viel Leistung brauchst du tatsächlich? Muss es vom Kaliber i7 sein, oder geht es auch kleiner?
- "Der Rechner soll aber auch mobil sein" --> Beißt sich irgendwie mit Wakü, auch wenn du Schnellkupplungen einsetzt...


Du schreibst, dass der Rechner mit Wasser gekühlt werden soll/muss.
Das ist aber für diesen Einsatzbereich mMn völlig fehl am Platz. 
Das beginnt schon mit der Wartung und Support. Wer soll dafür dann zuständig sein? Du oder ein Azubi?
Kannst du innerhalb von <12h auf der Matte stehen und ein Problem/Fehlfunktion beheben? 
Wenn ein Reinraum vorhanden ist, so unterstelle ich mal, dass die Firma/Unternehmen/Klinik eine 
professionelle Lösung benötigt und keinen Kinderbastelkram.

Ich empfehlen einen fertigen Industrie-PC genau für solche Zwecke. Es gibt komplett gekapselte
PCs, die die Auflagen für den industriellen/medizinischen Einsatz erfüllen (erweiterter Temperaturbereich,
Spritzwasser- und Feuchtigkeitsgeschützt, etc). --> Damit wäre die Sache mit den Keimen erledigt. 

Erste Anlaufstelle dafür wäre z.B. Beckhoff oder penta. Da gibt's komplett geschlossene & lüfterlose PCs
(z.B. i7 mit bis zu 8GB RAM. Wie die Jungs das passiv kühlen sei mal dahingestellt...). 
Die Dinger erfüllen dann auch die entsprechenden Normen. Beim Support ist dann
bei entsprechender Bezahlung auch ein Vor-Ort-24h Dienst möglich.
Der Spaß kostet natürlich.


Nochmal zusammengefasst:

Ich kann nicht beurteilen, wie viel Rechenleistung du tatsächlich brauchst. Ist also eine Wakü wirklich nötig und 
wäre eine komplett geschlossene Kiste bezüglich Keimen und Staub nicht besser?



Btw: "Signalverstärker können Messungenauigkeiten bei diskreten Signalen erzeugen" -->  ? Wie viele x.yGB/s schaufelt ihr da durch?


----------



## VVeisserRabe (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was ändert das daran, dass das LN2 zwangsläufig zu gasförmigen N2 wird?


 
Der druck staut sich nicht im rechner bis dieser platzt, sondern strömt wieder durch die wand zum verflüssiger

Ne andre frage die ich mir stelle ist, ob es ausreicht gas mit z.b 0 grad durch die schläuche zu schicken um alle komponenten ausreichend zu kühlen


----------



## VJoe2max (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*



Frost schrieb:


> Bei Schnellkupplungen fällt immer ein Tropfen Wasser in den Reinraum. Mag ja technisch nicht relevant sein, aber kein Kunde kauft ein Gerät, wo Wasser den Reinraum zusaut. Wenn man eine sterile Flüssigkeit hätte, wäre man argumentativ etwas besser aufgestellt.


Es gibt auch Schnellkupplungen ohne Wasserverlust beim Kuppeln - zumindest so, dass kein einziger Tropfen austritt. Ein minimaler Wasserfilm der schnell verdampft bleibt allerdings unvermeidlich an den Kupplungsflächen zurück. 

Man könnte auch auf leistungsstarke Mobiltechnik setzen und das Ding passiv kühlen in einem ansonsten hermetisch abgedichteten Gehäuse. Aber selbst mit relativ performanter Desktop-Hardware sollte ein komplett-passiver Betrieb noch möglich sein, solange keine dicke Grafikkarte benötigt wird. Ein SandyBridge mit 35W TDP auf einem gefixten H67 Board sollte problemlos die nötige Leitung bringen und ließe sich definitiv passiv kühlen.

Edit: Das mit der direkten LN2-Kühlung ist Unfug, das funktioniert so nicht. Eine Stickstoff- / Luftverflüssigungsanlage ist zudem in ähnlichen Preisregionen angesiedelt wie ein halber Reinraum und erzeugt Energiekosten die sich kein Krankenhaus auf Dauer nur für den Betrieb eines lausigen Auswerterechner leisten könnte. In klein lohnt sich so was nicht. 
Abgesehen davon sind so tiefe Temperaturen für die Hardware auf Dauer nicht gut (rein mechanisch gesehen - man dürfte die Kühlung nie abschalten). Wenn schon tiefst-Temperaturkühlung, dann mit herkömmlichen Kühlmitteln und einer Kompressorkühlung - dann sind die Energiekosten auch nicht ganz so heftig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> Der druck staut sich nicht im rechner bis dieser platzt, sondern strömt wieder durch die wand zum verflüssiger



Wie soll das bei getrennten Schnellkupplungen funktionieren? Genau darum geht es doch: Man soll den Rechner abkuppeln können, ohne dass potentiell kontaminierte Flüssigkeiten austreten.



> Ne andre frage die ich mir stelle ist, ob es ausreicht gas mit z.b 0 grad durch die schläuche zu schicken um alle komponenten ausreichend zu kühlen



Würde das Problem ebenfalls nicht lösen, im Gegenteil. Du brauchst entstsprechend größere Querschnitte, wo Keime entsprechend mehr Siedlungsfläche finden und es sind dann auch noch welche, die leicht durch die Luft transportiert werden können - ungleich problematischer, als welche in Wasser.



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Man könnte auch auf leistungsstarke Mobiltechnik setzen und das Ding passiv kühlen in einem ansonsten hermetisch abgedichteten Gehäuse. Aber selbst mit relativ performanter Desktop-Hardware sollte ein komplett-passiver Betrieb noch möglich sein, solange keine dicke Grafikkarte benötigt wird. Ein SandyBridge mit 35W TDP auf einem gefixten H67 Board sollte problemlos die nötige Leitung bringen und ließe sich definitiv passiv kühlen.



In einem luftdichten Gehäuse bekommst du schnell Probleme mit Wärmestau an eigentlich unbedenklichen Komponenen. D.h. im ganzen System sollte kein Bauteil wärmer als 50°C werden, denn auch wenn z.B. eine CPU den Großteil der Wärme an den Kühler abgibt: Das bißchen, was hinten rausgeht, staut sich halt und ohne weitere Wärmeabfuhr hat man dann irgendwann überall die Temperatur, die das heißeste Objekt im Gehäuse hat. Außerdem will er zwecks leichter Desinfektion keine Kühlrippen haben (siehe Passiv-Radi) und auch wenn sich die Abwärme aktueller Hardware via Heatpipe abführen lässt, ohne Oberflächenvergrößerung bekommt man sie nicht an die Umgebungsluft abgegeben.



> Edit: Das mit der direkten LN2-Kühlung ist Unfug, das funktioniert so nicht. Eine Stickstoff- / Luftverflüssigungsanlage ist zudem in ähnlichen Preisregionen angesiedelt wie ein halber Reinraum und erzeugt Energiekosten die sich kein Krankenhaus auf Dauer nur für den Betrieb eines lausigen Auswerterechner leisten könnte. In klein lohnt sich so was nicht.


 
Nu komm doch nicht mit diesen offensichtlichen Kleinigkeiten, wie soll man denn da noch diskutieren


----------



## VVeisserRabe (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie soll das bei getrennten Schnellkupplungen funktionieren? Genau darum geht es doch: Man soll den Rechner abkuppeln können, ohne dass potentiell kontaminierte Flüssigkeiten austreten.


 
hmmm, so weit war ich mit meiner überlegung noch garnicht^^ aber man könnte z.b den zulauf zuerst trennen und nach (hausnummer) 5 minuten erst den ablauf, dann sollte das system soweit druckfrei sein

den wärmestau könnte man mit dem normalen druckluftsystem in nem krankenhaus in den griff bekommen, das gehäuse wird mit der druckluft zwangsbelüftet und die abluft wird mit nem 2. schlauch wieder aus dem reinraum gebracht, so könnte auch passive lukü funktionieren
an und abkuppeln könnte man auch schnell mit stäubli multikupplungen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*

Dauerhaft druckfrei ist es, wenn sich das gesamte LN2 System auf Raumtemperatur erwärmt hat. Das dürfte länger dauern, als 5 Minuten und die gleichen Probleme ergeben sich auch am anderen Ende des Kreislaufes. Entweder du
- hälst alles dauerhaft kalt (-> keine Trennung)
- kannst den Druck ab (de facto unmöglich)
- stellst einen riesigen Expansionsraum zur Verfügung
- hast ein externes Drucklager samt Kompressor

Dein Pressluftansatz bringt uns wiederum zu dem Kontaminierungsproblem. Gesucht ein keimfreies Kupplungssystem und Pressluft oder gar entspannte Abluft kann das definitiv nicht erfüllen. Davon abgesehen: Wenn du Pressluft im Gehäuse expandierst, hast du das Risiko eines Überdrucks. Wir befinden uns aber in einem Arbeitsbereich, in dem ein Sicherheits-Überdruckventil inakzeptabel ist.

Solche Lösungen sind, selbst wenn der Strom aus der Steckdose kommt, keine Verbesserung gegenüber einer Wakü.


----------



## fuSi0n (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*

Scheinbar hat niemand an die einfachste Lösung gedacht. Rechner in eine isolierte Box stellen. Kabel entsprechend isoliert nach außen führen und die Box über 150mm Abluft/Zuluft-Rohre belüften, mit extern laufenden Lüftern. MIt extern meine ich, dass die Abluft natürlich in einem andern Raum abgeführt wird.
Darüberhinaus ist diese Lösung kostengünsti als ein LN2-System 0_o


----------



## cann0nf0dder (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*

aber so simpel, da macht doch des basteln keinen spaß mehr


----------



## VVeisserRabe (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dauerhaft druckfrei ist es, wenn sich das gesamte LN2 System auf Raumtemperatur erwärmt hat. Das dürfte länger dauern, als 5 Minuten und die gleichen Probleme ergeben sich auch am anderen Ende des Kreislaufes. Entweder du
> - hälst alles dauerhaft kalt (-> keine Trennung)
> - kannst den Druck ab (de facto unmöglich)
> - stellst einen riesigen Expansionsraum zur Verfügung
> ...


 
Die 5 minuten waren eine zufallszahl als platzhalter für die tatsächliche zeit (deshalb steht auch hausnummer davor  )

Wozu willst du ein überdruckventil, wenn der abluftschlauch druckfrei ist, sprich die luft ausserhalb des reinraumes ungehindert entweichen kann
Es gibt druckluftkupplungen die sich verlustfrei öffnen lassen
Es muss auch nicht 0815 werkstatt druckluft sein, jedes x-beliebige keimfreie gas, das im krankenhaus vorhanden ist und raumtemperatur hat ist ausreichend
Man könnte es auch umgekehrt machen und eine drucklose zuleitung machen und aus dem gehäuse raussaugen

Aber es ist bei dir ja immer so, dass du dich gegen vorschläge wehrst, die nicht von dir kommen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*

Lies dir nochmal ganz genau durch, was der Threadersteller zu seinen Sterilitätsanforderungen geschrieben hat. Glaubst du ernsthaft, dass ein kontinuirlich von warmer Luft druchströmtes System die keimärmere Alternative zu einer (abgelehnten) Wakü voll Alkohollösung ist? Und dein Abluftschlauch ist nur solange druckfrei, wie kein DAU die Schnellkupplung öffnet.

Es ist nicht so, dass ich per Vorschläge ablehne, weil sie nicht von mir kommen, es ist nur so, dass ich Vorschläge, die gestellte Anforderungen berücksichtigen, gegenüber Vorschlägen bevorzuge, die das nicht machen.


----------



## empty (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*

Darf ich nochmal nachfragen:

Besteht die Gefahr einer Biologischen Kontamination durch das Wasser (Bio-Labor), oder besteht die Kontamination durch die eingebrachte Feuchtigkeit? (Elektronik-Labor)

Aceton, Labor-Ethanol wären Möglichkeiten. Man müsste sich nur durchrechnen wie viel mehr an Radiatorfläche man braucht bei der Halbierung der Spezifischen Wärmekapazität. Auch müsste man auf Plexi verzichten, auch die Schläuche durch Laborschläuche (Tygoon erstellt solche auch) ersetzen.

Geht es auch nicht eine normale WaKü, und auf ein Katzenklo mit (trockenem) MgO2 zu stellen?

Update: 14:47

1. In einem voll Kupfer-System dürften Wasserorganismen keine Chance haben, da die Kupfer-Ionen Konzentration sicher letal für diese Organismen ist. Sowieso wir auch sicher Dest. Wasser (das gleiche wie im Reinraum ist, hoffentlich) benutzt.

2. Den PC in ein Exikator stellen und elektronisch das Vakuum kontrollieren, Schläuche durch das Glas Führen und Radiator ausserhalb davon aufstellen. Einstellen über Power-On-Keyboard?


----------



## Fraggerick (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*

ich bin was sowas angeht ein dummbrot (bwler), wäre mal eine so lieb mich aufzuklären?

ich habe 30% wasser und 70% alkohol. da drinn ist alles tot. jetz kommt ein tropfen davon auf den sterilen boden und hat kontakt mit sterilem boden und steriler luft. der alkohol verdunstet und ein drittels tropfen wasser bleibt übrig. warum ist der jetzt nicht mehr steril?

zweite frage: ich habe einen sterilen rechner (gehen wir mal davon aus das...) und lass den in steriler umgebung laufen. (mit normalen lukühlern) wie kann der staub rumwirbeln? und wie kann der dann irgendwann nicht mehr steril sein?

danke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*



empty schrieb:


> 1. In einem voll Kupfer-System dürften Wasserorganismen keine Chance haben, da die Kupfer-Ionen Konzentration sicher letal für diese Organismen ist. Sowieso wir auch sicher Dest. Wasser (das gleiche wie im Reinraum ist, hoffentlich) benutzt.



In offenen Kreisläufen (mit mehr Nährstoffen, aber vergleichbarer Kupferkonzentration), gab es definitiv schon ausgeprägte Biofilm oder Algenbildung. Kupfer ist zwar für viele Organismen schädlich, aber auf ausreichend hohe Konzentrationen kann man sich nicht verlassen. Hier scheint es außerdem darum zu gehen, jede Form von Kontaminierung auszuschließen und ich würde spontan wetten, dass mehr als einen Bakterienstamm zuviel gibt, der sich einen Dreck um das Kupfer kümmert. (hey - es gibt Bakterien, die gedeihen in AKW-Primärkreisläufen)




Fraggerick schrieb:


> ich bin was sowas angeht ein dummbrot (bwler), wäre mal eine so lieb mich aufzuklären?
> 
> ich habe 30% wasser und 70% alkohol. da drinn ist alles tot. jetz kommt ein tropfen davon auf den sterilen boden und hat kontakt mit sterilem boden und steriler luft. der alkohol verdunstet und ein drittels tropfen wasser bleibt übrig. warum ist der jetzt nicht mehr steril?
> 
> ...


 
"100% steril" gibt es nicht. Ich würde mich zwar auch langsam über Erläuterungen des Threaderstellers freuen, aber irgendwie scheint er extrem hohe Anforderungen zu haben - und da sind zumindest die Siedlungsräume in einem Kühler oder Kreislauf ein echtes Problem.


----------



## empty (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (hey - es gibt Bakterien, die gedeihen in AKW-Primärkreisläufen)



Hey es gibt Bakterien die statt Phosphor Arsen verwenden  Arsen fressende Bakterien: Nasa findet Hinweis auf neue Lebensform - Nachrichten Aktuell - WELT ONLINE

Meine zweite Idee mit dem Exikator wäre machbar?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*

Vakuum eher nicht, aber Exikator und Unterdrück könnte man machen, wenn man den erheblichen (Kosten)Aufwand für die Durchführungen nicht scheut. Aber ich sehe keinen Vorteil: Das Case dicht zu bekommen wurde bislang nicht als Problem gewertet (und man kann es als sekundäres Containment auch einfach einpacken). Das Problem ist die trennbare Ableitung der Wärme bzw. deren Trägermediums.


----------



## Superwip (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*

Ich würde ebenfalls auf eine 70% Ethanollösung setzen; man muss dabei aber (wie schon angesprochen) aufpassen, dass sich keine Kunststoff Komponenten der Kühlung unter Ethanol zersetzen können

Ethanol tötet aber auch bekanntlich nicht alles ab... 

Eventuell könnte man daher auch noch ein paar Prozent eines anderen Desinfektionsmittels beimischen, es soll aber keine Klumpen bilden können und darf nicht (!) oxidierend sein, da sonst Metallkomponenten in der WaKü geschädigt werden können; eventuell irgendein Aldehyd, man muss hier jedoch abermals aufpassen, dass sich Kunststoffteile der WaKü nicht zersetzen

Ich denke aber, dass eine 70% Ethanollösung auch ohne weitere Zusätze ausreichen sollte, das Zeug soll ja am Ende doch im Kreislauf bleiben...


Eine weitere Idee ist eine voll geschlossene WaKü, die über einen Wärmetauscher von einem externen, sekkundären Wasserkreislauf gekühlt wird, dadurch könnte man sich die Schwachstelle Schnellkupplung sparen; den Wärmetauscher könnte man praktisch in Form von zwei großen Kühlkörpern realisieren, die aneinander festgeklemmt werden

Abhängig vom Aufbau und der Dimensionierung des Wärmetauschers bedeutet das zwar einen mehr oder weniger großen Effizienzverlust aber ich denke, da geht es nicht ums letzte Grad...


----------



## Cey (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*

Ich würde vielleicht einfach auf passive Luftkühlung setzen. Notfalls noch mit 500 rpm drehende Lüfter drauf, wenn du ne richtige Grafikkarte brauchst, voila.


----------



## Superwip (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*



Cey schrieb:


> Ich würde vielleicht einfach auf passive Luftkühlung setzen. Notfalls noch mit 500 rpm drehende Lüfter drauf, wenn du ne richtige Grafikkarte brauchst, voila.


 
Ein so leistungsfähiges System passiv in einem geschlossenen Gehäuse zu kühlen ist (fast) unmöglich... und ein langsamer Lüfter ist auch nicht besser als ein schneller, es geht hier nicht um die Lautstärke

Eine weitere Idee ist eine voll geschlossene WaKü, die über einen Wärmetauscher von einem externen, sekkundären Wasserkreislauf gekühlt wird, dadurch könnte man sich die Schwachstelle Schnellkupplung sparen; den Wärmetauscher könnte man praktisch in Form von zwei großen Kühlkörpern realisieren, die aneinander festgeklemmt werden 

Noch ein Ansatz: eine Flüssigmetallkühlung; darin dürfte wirklich nichts überleben... ein offener Kreinslauf mit Schnellkupplungen ist dann aber komplett undenkbar


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich würde ebenfalls auf eine 70% Ethanollösung setzen; man muss dabei aber (wie schon angesprochen) aufpassen, dass sich keine Kunststoff Komponenten der Kühlung unter Ethanol zersetzen können
> 
> Ethanol tötet aber auch bekanntlich nicht alles ab...



so-gut-wie-alles - und es verhindert afaik bereits bei >20-30% die Vermehrung von allem. Die Füllung würde damit genauso steril bleiben, wie sie es bei der Befüllung war (da kann man direkt die gleiche Wasserqualität nehmen, die man auch sonst im Reinraum nutzt) und wenn ein Tropfen austritt hat man einiges an Reserve, dass zeitgleich mit dem Wasser verdunsten kann, ehe sich neue Keime ausbilden.



> Eine weitere Idee ist eine voll geschlossene WaKü, die über einen Wärmetauscher von einem externen, sekkundären Wasserkreislauf gekühlt wird, dadurch könnte man sich die Schwachstelle Schnellkupplung sparen; den Wärmetauscher könnte man praktisch in Form von zwei großen Kühlkörpern realisieren, die aneinander festgeklemmt werden



Kennst Praxiseinsätze mit solchen Systemen?
Wollte ich Anfangs auch vorschlagen, dachte dann aber, dass man auf einer ebenen Fläche (keine schlecht zu reinigenden Oberflächen) ohne Wärmeleitpaste (nix klebriges) entweder riesige Kühler bräuchte, oder die Leistung soweit runterdrehen muss, dass man auch gleich bei passiv/Gehäuseoberfläche bleiben kann.





Superwip schrieb:


> Weiterer Ansatz: eine Flüssigmetallkühlung; darin dürfte wirklich nichts überleben... ein offener Kreinslauf mit Schnellkupplungen ist dann aber komplett undenkbar


 
Also ich kann mir das denken (aufgrund der hohen Oberflächenspannung und der ()/)&$$)/(/(/& Benetzung von Flüssigmetal sollte sich das sogar leichter abdichten lassen). Der Preis wäre zwar extrem hoch, aber sonst dürfte es der erste Vorschlag hier sein, der alle Anforderungen vollständig erfüllt.
Ggf. muss man noch ein bißchen suchen, um Unverträglichkeiten mit den verwendeten Metallen auszuschließen (gerade Federn,... in den Kupplungen?), aber wenn man beim kuppeln aufpasst, dass sich nichts selbständig macht, sollte es eine tolle Lösung sein.


----------



## Superwip (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*



> Kennst Praxiseinsätze mit solchen Systemen?



Leider nicht... abgesehen von einigen passiv Netzteilen, an die man auch Wasserkühler anschließen kann (von der Abwärme aber wohl nicht wirklich vergleichbar) aber ich _schätze_, dass eine Fläche in der Größenordnung von 1-2 dm² auch ohne WLP halbwegs ausreichen sollte; es geht hier ja nicht darum, dass man bessere Temps bekommt als mit einer Luftkühlung



> Also ich kann mir das denken (aufgrund der hohen Oberflächenspannung und der ()/)&$$)/(/(/& Benetzung von Flüssigmetal sollte sich das sogar leichter abdichten lassen).



Hm... das gängigste Flüssigmetall für derartige Kühllösungen ist eine Natrium-Kalium Legierung (sie kam auch etwa im LMX Superlaggera zum Einsatz), die keinesfalls mit Luft in Berührung kommen darf (das wäre aber auch bei der Montage des Systems mit Hausmitteln "etwas" problematisch), da sie sonst verbrennt... eine Alternative wäre Galinstan, eine Legierung aus Gallium, Indium und Zinn, sie ist aber wirklich extrem teuer

Bleibt das Quecksilber, aber das ist wieder aufgrund seiner Giftigkeit etwas problematisch; nicht unbedingt beim reibungslosen Betrieb sondern eher im Fall einer Undichtigkeit oder auch bei der Montage des Systems

Bei allen Flüssigmetallem, insbesondere bei Quecksilber sind aber auch, wie schon angesprochen mögliche Reaktionen mit in der Kühlung verwendeten Metallen ein Problem; gerade die oft in herkömmlichen Flüssigkühlungen eingesetzten Metalle Kupfer und Aluminium aber auch Silber bilden mit Quecksilber Amalgane und können daher nicht eingesetzt werden


----------



## VJoe2max (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*



Superwip schrieb:


> Eine weitere Idee ist eine voll geschlossene WaKü, die über einen Wärmetauscher von einem externen, sekkundären Wasserkreislauf gekühlt wird, dadurch könnte man sich die Schwachstelle Schnellkupplung sparen; den Wärmetauscher könnte man praktisch in Form von zwei großen Kühlkörpern realisieren, die aneinander festgeklemmt werden



Dafür gibt´s doch Plattemwärmetauscher . Wäre ne Möglichkeit, aber um Schnellkupplungen kommt man da eigentlich auch nicht rum. wenn der externe Kühlkreislauf außerhalb des Raums aufgestellt wird. 

Flüssigmetall ist als Kühlmittel btw ziemlich ungeeignet solange s nicht um Hochtemperaturanwendungen geht wo Wasser ausscheidet .-


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*



Superwip schrieb:


> Leider nicht... abgesehen von einigen passiv Netzteilen, an die man auch Wasserkühler anschließen kann (von der Abwärme aber wohl nicht wirklich vergleichbar) aber ich _schätze_, dass eine Fläche in der Größenordnung von 1-2 dm² auch ohne WLP halbwegs ausreichen sollte; es geht hier ja nicht darum, dass man bessere Temps bekommt als mit einer Luftkühlung



Mist, ich hab mir scheinbar nirgendwo notiert, was für DeltaT mein Engelking seinerzeit erreicht hat. Das wäre in der Tat ein guter Vergleich gewesen (auch wenns WLP dazwischen hatte)



> Hm... das gängigste Flüssigmetall für derartige Kühllösungen ist eine Natrium-Kalium Legierung (sie kam auch etwa im LMX Superlaggera zum Einsatz), die keinesfalls mit Luft in Berührung kommen darf (das wäre aber auch bei der Montage des Systems mit Hausmitteln "etwas" problematisch), da sie sonst verbrennt... eine Alternative wäre Galinstan, eine Legierung aus Gallium, Indium und Zinn, sie ist aber wirklich extrem teuer



An NaK dachte ich gar nicht - deswegen kam ich auch zu untragbaren Preisen.



> Bleibt das Quecksilber, aber das ist wieder aufgrund seiner Giftigkeit etwas problematisch; nicht unbedingt beim reibungslosen Betrieb sondern eher im Fall einer Undichtigkeit oder auch bei der Montage des Systems



Und genau um die gehts hier ja 



> Bei allen Flüssigmetallem, insbesondere bei Quecksilber sind aber auch, wie schon angesprochen mögliche Reaktionen mit in der Kühlung verwendeten Metallen ein Problem; gerade die oft in herkömmlichen Flüssigkühlungen eingesetzten Metalle Kupfer und Aluminium aber auch Silber bilden mit Quecksilber Amalgane und können daher nicht eingesetzt werden


 
Also zumindest im Wärmeleitpasteneinsatz (Liquid pro ist nicht so weit weg von Gallistan) haben sich vernickelte Oberflächen als unproblematisch erwiesen. Alu wäre natürlich ne Katastrophe und Kupfer würde ggf. auch errodiert werden. (zugegebenermaßen ist man mit problematischen Material und Schutzschicht wieder beim klassischen Wakü-Korrosionsrisiko)



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Dafür gibt´s doch Plattemwärmetauscher . Wäre ne Möglichkeit, aber um Schnellkupplungen kommt man da eigentlich auch nicht rum. wenn der externe Kühlkreislauf außerhalb des Raums aufgestellt wird.



Bei seinem Vorschlag geht es um zwei Platten, die aufeinander gepresst werden - sich aber auch wieder lösen lassen. D.h. die problematische Schnelltrennkupplung wird durch einen Wasser-Metal-|-Metal-Wasser Übergang ersetzt. Ein Plattenwärmetauscher wäre in der Tat sinnlos. (vielleicht um die Gallistandmenge zu reduzieren)



> Flüssigmetall ist als Kühlmittel btw ziemlich ungeeignet solange s nicht um Hochtemperaturanwendungen geht wo Wasser ausscheidet .-


 
Es ist schlechter geeignet und teurer, aber wenn Wasser aufgrund anderer Eigenschaften nicht in Frage kommt (selbst in Kernreaktoren sind Temperatur bzw. Dampfdruck nur ein Aspekt - die Beeinflussung gegenüber Neutronen ist z.T. genauso wichtig), werden sie interessant.


----------



## Cey (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*

Aber eigentlich kann man doch selbst nen Quadcore und ne Mittelklasse-Grafikkarte passiv kühlen Oo Prolimatech Genesis und so... Ist das keine Option?


----------



## Superwip (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*



Cey schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich kann man doch selbst nen Quadcore und ne Mittelklasse-Grafikkarte passiv kühlen Oo Prolimatech Genesis und so... Ist das keine Option?


 
Nicht (oder nur sehr schwer) in einem voll geschlossenen Gehäuse


----------



## Fraggerick (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*

wäre das was?


----------



## Cey (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*

Voll geschlossen, hm. Was machst dann mit dem Netzteil? Ich weiß nicht ob vollpassive Netzteile es auch ohne Luftaustausch mögen?


----------



## Frost (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*

Moinsen,

merci für die vielen Vorschläge, werde nicht auf alles eingehen.
@ Fraggerick: Das mit dem Wasser verdunsten ist natürlich theoretisch richtig. ABER: Schon mal einen Doktor gesehen, wie allergisch der auf Wassertropfen in seinem Sterilen OP reagiert? Das ganze ist ein Verkaufsargument. Wir werden vermutlich auf Schnellkupplunlösung gehen, aber da müssen wir uns der meiner Meinung nach auch unbegründeten Kritik stellen. Da wir Konkurenz haben, würden wir gerne mit einer technisch unangreifbaren Lösung auf den Markt gehen.

@Cey: Es gibt Wakü NTs, welche man in den Kreislauf einbindet. 
Eine passive Kühlung möchte mit langsamen Luftströmen die Wärme aus dem Gehäuse bringen. Da ich das Gehäuse hermetisch abriegle, würde die Wärme sich einfach nur drinnen stauen.

@Superwip: 70% Ethanol ist möglich, man nimmt eigentlich eher eine 70% Isopropanollösung. Bei beiden Lösungen muss man ab gewissen Volumina eine "eigensicherheit" vorsehen. Ein elektrisches Gerät explosionssicher zu gestalten verdoppelt mal eben schnell die Herstellungskosten. Aber da sind wir noch am nachprüfen, wie die Vorschriften aussehen.
Flüssigmetalle hört sich nach einer guten Lösung an. Aber giftige Stoffe, welche an offener Schnellkupplung in den Reinraum gelangen... Es sollte kein Problem sein, da wir hohe Luftwechsel haben und die geringen Mengen sofort verdunsten. Es bleibt das Verkaufstechnische Argument. Abgesehen von den Kosten Bislang ist dies in meinen Augen der beste Vorschlag. Vielen Dank dafür.

@Fusion: Doch hatten wir drüber nachgedacht. Allerdings soll das Gerät mobil im Raum beweglich sein. Da möchte ich keine "fixen" Rohre haben. Die könnte ich zwar abkuppeln, aber dann fangen da sofort wieder die Fragen nach der Sterilität im offenen Rohr an. Belüftungsschläuche haben wir auch schon nachgeforscht, die Membranen mit Drahtskelettversteifung sind leider sehr schlecht reiningbar.

@Empty: MgO2 und Exikator binden meines Wissens nach Wasser? Da ist der Wärme im Gesamtsystem kein Stück geolfen, da das "gefangene" Wasser die Wärme ja wieder an die Luft abgibt.
Wir haben übrigens nur das Problem biologischer Kontamination. Aceton und Ethanol pur haben das oben erwähnte Manko der eigensicheren Gestaltung elektronischer Geräte.
"Kupferkreislauf tötet eh alles ab": Hört sich für mich nicht richtig an, da ich in meinem Privatrechner jede Menge Kupferkühlkörper habe und da trotzdem Algen drin wachsen... Aber da darfst Du mich gern eines besseren belehren, wäre ja eine tolle Lösung. Merci.
Klar wird sterilisiertes Wasser verwendet. Wir wollen die Anforderung "Aqua Purificata" (AP) der deutschen Pharmakopöe einhalten. Aber das scheint im Reinraum Klasse A, wo bei Abklatschtests kein einziger Mikroorganismus nachgewiesen werden darf, nicht auszureichen. Die Qualitätssicherer aus dem Mikrobiologischen Labor gehen davon aus, dass bei Wasseranwesenheit automatisch Sporen und Keime anwesend sind. Da kann schon in der Zeit zwischen Probenahme und Abklatsch was entstehen, was dem Kunden den Reinraumstatus kostet und er darf seinen OP nicht betreiben. Ich bin zwar der Meinung, dass die Schwestern und Ärzte da viel mehr "rumsauen" als unser Gerät, aber die werden leider nicht so hart getestet, wie der Reinraum ohne Personalanwesenheit.

@Ryuven_Mcaran: Die Toträume in den Kühlern sind genau das Problem bei der Sterilität von wässrigen Systemen. Es gibt da im Rohrleitungsdesing die 3D regel, welche besagt, dass Toträume maximal das 3 Fache des Rohrdurchmessers betragen dürfen, damit kein Wachsum entsteht. Da fällt jeder Kühler automatisch raus. (Die Verfahrenstechnik löst das übrigens, indem man das Wasser permanent auf 80°C erhitzt. Bei Kühlkreisläufen leider nicht angebrcht .) Ergo müssen wir zwangsweise davon ausgehen, dass in unserem Kreislauf Keime entstehen, was den Tropfen von der Schnellkupplung so kritisch macht.

Merci noch mal für die Feedbacks, bin im Moment leider sehr beschäftigt, aber werde hier ab und an noch rein schauen.


----------



## Superwip (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*



> @Superwip: 70% Ethanol ist möglich, man nimmt eigentlich eher eine 70% Isopropanollösung.


Ich denke, Ethanol ist aufgrund seiner geringeren Viskosität und der etwas höheren spezifischen Wärmekapazität deutlich besser als Kühlmittel geeignet; vermutlich ist es sogar eines der besten organischen Kühlmittel überhaupt


> Bei beiden Lösungen muss man ab gewissen Volumina eine "eigensicherheit" vorsehen. Ein elektrisches Gerät explosionssicher zu gestalten verdoppelt mal eben schnell die Herstellungskosten. Aber da sind wir noch am nachprüfen, wie die Vorschriften aussehen.


Also daran, dass das Zeug explodieren könnte bzw. das das ein Problem darstellt hab ich mal überhaupt nicht gedacht...
Aber es stimmt schon, in dem völlig geschlossenen Gehäuse könnten sich nach einiger Zeit explosive Dämpfe bilden wenn es irgendeine Undichtigkeit gibt
Abgesehen davon: was hältst du, wie gesagt, von einem vollständig geschlossenen Primärkreislauf, mit einer Kupplung an den Sekkundärkreislauf, die nicht über Schnellkupplungen sondern über einen trennbaren Wärmetauscher erfolgt? Dadurch würde, wie gesagt, die Schwachstelle Schnellkupplung wegfallen; eine Frage ist nur, wie groß die Fläche des Wärmetauschers für eine brauchbare Effektivität wäre, aber das ließe sich ja relativ leicht spätestens experimentell ermitteln


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*



Frost schrieb:


> @Superwip: 70% Ethanol ist möglich, man nimmt eigentlich eher eine 70% Isopropanollösung. Bei beiden Lösungen muss man ab gewissen Volumina eine "eigensicherheit" vorsehen. Ein elektrisches Gerät explosionssicher zu gestalten verdoppelt mal eben schnell die Herstellungskosten. Aber da sind wir noch am nachprüfen, wie die Vorschriften aussehen.



Werft bei der Gelegenheit auch mal einen Blick auf Glycerin&Co. Ggf. muss man bei hohen Viskositäten andere Pumpen einsetzen, aber es gibt noch eine Reihe weiterer mehr-oder-minder flüssiger Substanzen, die einen höheren Flammpunkt als Alkohole haben. Die Explosionsgefahr im Rechner würde ich durch eine Stickstofffüllung auf nahe 0 setzen - das Ding muss ja eh luftdicht sein.



> Flüssigmetalle hört sich nach einer guten Lösung an. Aber giftige Stoffe, welche an offener Schnellkupplung in den Reinraum gelangen... Es sollte kein Problem sein, da wir hohe Luftwechsel haben und die geringen Mengen sofort verdunsten. Es bleibt das Verkaufstechnische Argument. Abgesehen von den Kosten Bislang ist dies in meinen Augen der beste Vorschlag. Vielen Dank dafür.



Mit Ausnahme von Quecksilber (das sicherlich kein gutes Verkaufsargument ist) haben die Flüssigmetalle afaik sehr niedrige Dampfdrücke, d.h. da verdünstet so schnell nichts. Man hat eher das Problem, wie man sie wieder aufwischt 
Toxidität ist afaik auch gering (einziger Gefahrenpunkt bei Liquid Pro: "Hautenfettung möglich") - aber man hätte ein Kühlmedium, dass 100% frei von Wasser, organischen Verbindungen, Sauerstoff und Licht ist. D.h. weder Energiequellen noch Vermehrungsmedium wären gegeben.



> "Kupferkreislauf tötet eh alles ab": Hört sich für mich nicht richtig an, da ich in meinem Privatrechner jede Menge Kupferkühlkörper habe und da trotzdem Algen drin wachsen... Aber da darfst Du mich gern eines besseren belehren, wäre ja eine tolle Lösung. Merci.



Definitiv nicht bei niedrigen Konzentrationen gegeben. Kupferionen wirken zwar toxisch auf viele Organismen, aber längst nicht auf alle. (Höhere nehmen sie schlichtweg nicht auf - in der Aquaristik kann man Kupferplatten einsetzen, um iirc Cyanobakterien -oder irgendwelche anderen Mikroalgen- zu bekämpfen, aber den Fischen tut es gar nichts)



> @Ryuven_Mcaran: Die Toträume in den Kühlern sind genau das Problem bei der Sterilität von wässrigen Systemen. Es gibt da im Rohrleitungsdesing die 3D regel, welche besagt, dass Toträume maximal das 3 Fache des Rohrdurchmessers betragen dürfen, damit kein Wachsum entsteht. Da fällt jeder Kühler automatisch raus. (Die Verfahrenstechnik löst das übrigens, indem man das Wasser permanent auf 80°C erhitzt. Bei Kühlkreisläufen leider nicht angebrcht .) Ergo müssen wir zwangsweise davon ausgehen, dass in unserem Kreislauf Keime entstehen, was den Tropfen von der Schnellkupplung so kritisch macht.



Das 3fache des Rohrdurchmessers? Ein typischer Wasserkühler stellt eine Verengung im Kreislauf dar. Gegen diese Regel dürften höchstens einige Grafikkartenkühler verstoßen, aber selbst da nicht alle. Bliebe der AGB - und die Tatsache, dass die geringe Strömungsgeschwindigkeit in den meisten Wasserkühlungen eine Biofilmbildung selbst innerhalb der Leitungen selbst zulässt.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*

Verdampft quecksilber schon unterhalb des siedepunkts von 357 grad c? Solange es flüssig ist, ist es ja unbedenklich *zu chemiker schau*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*

Ansonsten wäre es wohl komplett ungefährlich, was es bekanntermaßen nicht ist


----------



## Kreisverkehr (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> Verdampft quecksilber schon unterhalb des siedepunkts von 357 grad c? Solange es flüssig ist, ist es ja unbedenklich *zu chemiker schau*


 
Nein, es verdampft erst beim Siedepunkt. Aber es verdunstet deutlich früher, weil es einen sehr hohen Dampfdruck hat (naja, je größer Dampfdruck, desto schnellere Verdunstung). Wasser is ja auch deutlich unterm Siedepunkt "weg" nach einiger Zeit, da verdunstet es ja ebenso.
Is so ne Ungenauigkeit, aber naja.

Wenn du Quecksilber trinkst, is kaum ne Gefahr, aber erst der Dampf is toxisch. Von daher würd ich mal sagen: Hände weg.

Mir persönlich gefällt die Idee, die Fraggerick verlinkt hat, sehr gut.
Man nehme wirklich lange Heatpipes und verbindet diese mit dem Gehäuse. Oder anders, wenn man intern schon auf eine Wasser/Iprop/Butanol-Lösung als WaKü und dann das Netzteil in den Kühlkreislauf einbindet, statt einem Radiator einen durchströmten Block, welcher mit Heatpipes mit dem Gehäuse verbunden ist.
Kann man dann nen schön großflächigen Stahlblock mit Kühlrippen (oder als Gehäuseform) anbringen (Decke/Seitenwände). Alle Ritzen und Löcher usw. kann man dann abdichten. Allerdings is die Sache mit der Wartung ein wenig knifflig, da eine Diffusion oder ähnliches nicht ohne weiteres (aufmachen und wieder abdichten) durchführbar wär.

Da dann halt jede Wärmequelle per Heatpipes "kühlen", welche halt mit der Gehäusewand (eben der Link) mit der Wand verbunden sind. Müssen auch keine Ritzen/Schrauben durchgehen, sofern der/die großglächige(n) Kühlkörper Bestandteile der Außenwand/Gehäuseoberseite sind.


----------



## empty (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Wenn du Quecksilber trinkst, is kaum ne Gefahr, aber erst der Dampf is toxisch. Von daher würd ich mal sagen: Hände weg.


 
Sag das mal Qín Shǐhuángdì oder den Schwarzafrikanischen Goldgräbern, chronische Quecksilbervergiftung. Qín Shǐhuángdì weil er ewiges Leben wollte und es Trank 

@ Frost, der Exikator war nur als Beispiel für ein Unterdruckgefäss. So könntest du den PC in ein Unterdruck stellen und mit einem Alarm überwachen lassen. Im OP's haben die auch bestimmt Vacc-Anschlüsse, so bist du sicher falls etwas auslaufen sollte bleiben allfällige Keime im Unterdruckgehäuse.

Anderer Ansatz: Selber ein Gehäuse entwickel mit Radiator an der Aussenseite, MB reinschrauben und alles mit Öl fluten, dann nur noch eine Tauchpumpe die das Öl zirkulieren lässt, Schutzatmosphäre oben drauf und gut ist!


----------



## Cey (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*

Könnte man nicht einfach Wasser nehmen und genügend antibakterielle Zusätze verwenden? Also ich kann mir kaum Bakterien vorstellen, die in Frostschutzmittel leben können. Also z.B. 1:2 gemischt oder sowas. Dem Glykol dürfte keine Bakterienmembran standhalten.

Und ich meine selbst wenn: Wie sollen Bakterien durch den Schlauch wandern nach draußen?


----------



## General Quicksilver (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*

Was spricht nun eigentlich gegen perflourierte Kohlenwasserstoffe (Teflonschläuche benötigt)? Können darin sich darin eigentlich Keime bilden? Wie würde sich eigentlich eine Bestrahlung des Kühlmediums mit UV - Licht auswirken?
Als Wärmetauscher könnte man ja 2 1m^2 große, nicht ferromagnetische plane Metallplatten verwenden, die mit Hilfe von gekapselten Elektromagpaaren aufeinander gepresst werden. Zur Trennung der beiden Platten müsste man diese nur abschalten, bzw. gegebenenfalls umpolen um eine Abstoßung zu realiesieren. Die Metallplatten dürfen aber wegen den Magnetfelder (diese müssen wärend des Betriebes konstant sein, um Wirbelstrominduktion in den Metallplatten zu verhindern) nicht ferromagnetisch sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. März 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Mir persönlich gefällt die Idee, die Fraggerick verlinkt hat, sehr gut.
> Man nehme wirklich lange Heatpipes und verbindet diese mit dem Gehäuse. Oder anders, wenn man intern schon auf eine Wasser/Iprop/Butanol-Lösung als WaKü und dann das Netzteil in den Kühlkreislauf einbindet, statt einem Radiator einen durchströmten Block, welcher mit Heatpipes mit dem Gehäuse verbunden ist.
> Kann man dann nen schön großflächigen Stahlblock mit Kühlrippen (oder als Gehäuseform) anbringen (Decke/Seitenwände). Alle Ritzen und Löcher usw. kann man dann abdichten. Allerdings is die Sache mit der Wartung ein wenig knifflig, da eine Diffusion oder ähnliches nicht ohne weiteres (aufmachen und wieder abdichten) durchführbar wär.
> 
> Da dann halt jede Wärmequelle per Heatpipes "kühlen", welche halt mit der Gehäusewand (eben der Link) mit der Wand verbunden sind. Müssen auch keine Ritzen/Schrauben durchgehen, sofern der/die großglächige(n) Kühlkörper Bestandteile der Außenwand/Gehäuseoberseite sind.



Da musst du gar nicht viel basteln. CPU- und GPU-Kühlung nebst passendem Gehäuse kannst du fertig bei Deltatronic kaufen.
Aber: KO-Kriterium war "keine schlecht zu reinigenden Kühlrippen an der Außenseite".




empty schrieb:


> Sag das mal Qín Shǐhuángdì oder den Schwarzafrikanischen Goldgräbern, chronische Quecksilbervergiftung.



Bei der Goldsuche wird Au-Hg Amalgam durch ausbrennen aufbereitet -> Quecksilberdampf pur. Regelmäßiges Trinken ist sicherlich nicht empfehlenswert, schließlich kann man das nicht machen, ohne sich Dämpfen auszusetzen. Aber vom Grundprinzip stimmt es: Quecksilber wird im Magen-Darmtrakt (quasi?) nicht aufgenommen. Große Mengen zu Verschlucken ist somit weitaus weniger gefährlich, als geringe Mengen einzuatmen - wie jahrhundertelange "medizinische" Anwendungen beweisen. (siehe "Quacksalber". Das klingt nicht ohne Grund sehr ähnlich)



> Anderer Ansatz: Selber ein Gehäuse entwickel mit Radiator an der Aussenseite, MB reinschrauben und alles mit Öl fluten, dann nur noch eine Tauchpumpe die das Öl zirkulieren lässt, Schutzatmosphäre oben drauf und gut ist!



Wenn du ein Öl findest, dass keine Brandgefahr darstellt, haltbar und antibakteriell ist, dann kannst du das direkt in die "Wa"kü füllen. Das Problem ist doch nicht, wie man die Wärme aus dem Gehäuse bekommt - das Problem liegt darin, sie an die Luft zu bringen, ohne einen Radiator (oder andere Bauteile mit oberflächenvergrößernder Struktur) im Reinraum zu benötigen.




General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Was spricht nun eigentlich gegen perflourierte Kohlenwasserstoffe (Teflonschläuche benötigt)? Können darin sich darin eigentlich Keime bilden?



Gibts da was mit ausreichend niedrigem Dampfdruck, dass auch frei und auf längere Zeit und ohne Auflagen erhältlich ist?



> Wie würde sich eigentlich eine Bestrahlung des Kühlmediums mit UV - Licht auswirken?



Um damit auch primitivste Organismen abzutöten bräuchte man sehr hohe Leistungen und auf Oberflächen siedelnde/haftende erreichst du gar nicht.



> Als Wärmetauscher könnte man ja 2 1m^2 große, nicht ferromagnetische plane Metallplatten verwenden, die mit Hilfe von gekapselten Elektromagpaaren aufeinander gepresst werden. Zur Trennung der beiden Platten müsste man diese nur abschalten, bzw. gegebenenfalls umpolen um eine Abstoßung zu realiesieren. Die Metallplatten dürfen aber wegen den Magnetfelder (diese müssen wärend des Betriebes konstant sein, um Wirbelstrominduktion in den Metallplatten zu verhindern) nicht ferromagnetisch sein.



Du kannst das Kühlmedium auch einfach in Schlaufen leiten, zwischen die Schlaufen Löcher bohren und Schrauben oder Zapfen+Verriegelungssystem verwenden. Stell ich mir billiger vor und wie ich Ärzte so kenne, fänden die das etwas besser, als einige dT ungeschirmter Magneten in der Nähe hochempfindlicher medizinischer Geräte


----------



## Kreisverkehr (1. März 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*



empty schrieb:


> Sag das mal Qín Shǐhuángdì oder den Schwarzafrikanischen Goldgräbern, chronische Quecksilbervergiftung. Qín Shǐhuángdì weil er ewiges Leben wollte und es Trank


 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei der Goldsuche wird Au-Hg Amalgam durch ausbrennen aufbereitet -> Quecksilberdampf pur. Regelmäßiges Trinken ist sicherlich nicht empfehlenswert, schließlich kann man das nicht machen, ohne sich Dämpfen auszusetzen. Aber vom Grundprinzip stimmt es: Quecksilber wird im Magen-Darmtrakt (quasi?) nicht aufgenommen. Große Mengen zu Verschlucken ist somit weitaus weniger gefährlich, als geringe Mengen einzuatmen - wie jahrhundertelange "medizinische" Anwendungen beweisen. (siehe "Quacksalber". Das klingt nicht ohne Grund sehr ähnlich)



Wenn man Quecksilber trinkt, so kann elementares Quecksilber den Magen-Darm-Trakt eigentlich ohne Aufnahme passieren. Jedenfalls solange es nicht oxidiert wird durch Salzsäure im Magen und so weiter. Als Dampf hingegen dringt es ziemlich gut in die Lunge und kann sehr gut aufgenommen werden.
Natürlich stelle ich mich keinesfalls hin und trink mal nen Schluck Quecksilber bei angehaltenem Atem...
Für medizinische Anwendungen würde es im Grunde ausschließen in einem WaKü-Kreislauf.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da musst du gar nicht viel basteln. CPU- und GPU-Kühlung nebst passendem Gehäuse kannst du fertig bei Deltatronic kaufen.
> Aber: KO-Kriterium war "keine schlecht zu reinigenden Kühlrippen an der Außenseite".



Wenn ich mir mal das Bild, welches man bei Fraggerick findet, und das Deltatronics anschaue, sehe ich doch relativ großflächige Kühlrippen, die man je nach Bedarf auch noch etwas großflächiger gestaltet werden können. Wie definiert man denn nun "schlecht zu reinigende" Kühlrippen? Ab welchem Abstand kann man die gut reinigen und wann ist dieser zu gering? An meinem Sub vom THX 7.1  sind hinten auch Kühlrippen, die recht gut zu reinigen sind, so ich das denn wollen würde.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du ein Öl findest, dass keine Brandgefahr darstellt, haltbar und antibakteriell ist, dann kannst du das direkt in die "Wa"kü füllen. Das Problem ist doch nicht, wie man die Wärme aus dem Gehäuse bekommt - das Problem liegt darin, sie an die Luft zu bringen, ohne einen Radiator (oder andere Bauteile mit oberflächenvergrößernder Struktur) im Reinraum zu benötigen.



Rein vom Öl her, kann man auch ein Silikonöl verwenden. Es is weitaus höher thermisch belastbar als sonstige (Mineral-)Öle und somit gehe ich von relativ geringer Brandgefahr aus. Allerdings kostet der Liter mit den erforderlichen Specs halt mal schnell 100€.
Klick1 und Klick2.
Da ich bei WaKü-Pumpen und Kühlern nich weiß, welche Viskosität maximal machbar ist, is das halt nur eine Idee.
Falls nicht, fände ich ein reines Heatpipe-Konzept mit groflächigen Kühlrippen zumindest an der Oberseite und der Seite ohne Seitentür recht sinnvoll. Und wie da schonmal geschrieben, würde ich gerne mal wissen, wo die Grenzen im Abstand der Kühlrippen bzgl. einfacher Reinigung liegen.

Das Netzteil kann halt dann ohne Wakü ned einfach gekauft werden, sondern müsste mit ins Heatpipe-Konzept eingebaut werden.


----------



## General Quicksilver (1. März 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gibts da was mit ausreichend niedrigem Dampfdruck, dass auch frei und auf längere Zeit und ohne Auflagen erhältlich ist?



Der Dampfdruck sollte nicht das Problem sein (z.B.: 1,9 mbar). Die Auflagen sollten für eine medizinische Verwendung auch nicht das Problem darstellen. Problematischer ist da schon die Verfügbarkeit, da es nur wenige Hersteller gibt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Um damit auch primitivste Organismen abzutöten bräuchte man sehr hohe Leistungen und auf Oberflächen siedelnde/haftende erreichst du gar nicht.



Der Grundgedanke ist ja auch dabei gewesen die Keimbelastung des Kühlmediums zu verringern. Es soll vielmehr eine unterstützende Maßnahme sein.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du kannst das Kühlmedium auch einfach in Schlaufen leiten, zwischen die Schlaufen Löcher bohren und Schrauben oder Zapfen+Verriegelungssystem verwenden. Stell ich mir billiger vor und wie ich Ärzte so kenne, fänden die das etwas besser, als einige dT ungeschirmter Magneten in der Nähe hochempfindlicher medizinischer Geräte



Die Magnete könnten teilgeschirmt sein, aber ein ungeschirmter Bereich verbleibt trotzdem (nicht ferromagnetische Metallplatten + Luftspalt). Das austretende statische Feld ist wohl nicht ganz so problematisch wie ein Wechselfeld, aber wenn es bessere Alternativen gibt, sind diese vorzuziehen. 

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Perflourcarbonen und Keimen aus? Weil diese Stoffe können auf Grund ihrer Eigenschaften ja auch z.B.: zur Flüssigkeitsbeatmung verwendet werden...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. März 2011)

*AW: Kühlmittel für Reinräume*

Die Dinger sind ziemlich inert -> stellen keinen Nährstoff dar. Giftig sind sie nicht, aber solange sie nicht mit Wasser verunreinigt werden (k.A. ob eine Vermischung überhaupt möglich ist - denke nicht), sollten sie auch keine Entwicklungsgrundlage darstellen.


----------

